

Is Apple Considering Buying TomTom for $1 Billion? - samrijver
http://s-a-m.me/post/is-apple-considering-buying-tomtom-for-dollars1-billion

======
bcooperbyte
I could see this acquisition going through.

~~~
samrijver
Yeah but for only 1 billion? Worth twice that as a company now. Is hardware
something TomTom can survive on (or sell?)

